

SecondBar: Making Dual-Monitor Workstations More Efficient - dkaplanis
http://www.applecasts.com/secondbar-app-for-dual-monitors/

======
steventruong
Stopped using it since it wasn't compatible with Lion after I did the upgrade
(site still says Snow Leopard).

~~~
dkaplanis
Dear Steven,

try using the link provided in the post, as it is actually compatible with
Lion. I installed it on Lion and it worked perfectly. Please let me know how
that goes!

